# Any ladies have experience with AICAR?



## ratdancer (Feb 23, 2015)

So... A friend of mine tried out this Aicar and she loved the outcome.. .so here I am, but one problem...

I can't get ahold of her and I am not sure how to reconstitute it?

It's 50mg... I looked it but keep getting thrown off by different answers. Does it even matter? I just don't want to mix too much or too little.


----------



## Monsterlara (Jul 2, 2016)

What are you reconstituting with?


----------

